# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Τηλεόραση >  2 Τηλεορασεις και 1 ενισχυτης... Με προβλημα

## aquasonic

Καλησπερα! Αν και παλαιος οσον αφορα την εγγραφη στο φορουμ ποτε δεν εγραψα γιατι ενιωθα πως δεν ειχα τιποτα να πω... (Πραγματικα το forum εχει ορισμενους θεους της ηλεκτρονικης!) Οποτε αποφασισα να αρχισω τις ερωτησεις! 

Πρωτου γραψω να αναφερω πως γενικα εχω μια ιδεα οσον αφορα τα ηλεκτρονικα (τι στον κορακα pc φτιαχνω για το ψωμακι μου) απλα ποτε δεν εκατσα να ασχοληθω με τηλεορασεις/video/audio οποτε το αφηνω σε εσας. Το να γνωριζω τους κινδυνους του οτιδηποτε το αντιλαμβανομαι πληρως. Οπως επισης το να προσεχω και να καταλαβαινω τα περισσοτερα εξαρτηματα.  :Smile:  

Ξεκιναω με τα λιγοτερο επιγοντα οποτε χαλαρα... 

1) Σε μια bluesky 21" flat που εχω (Δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ποιος κατασκευαζει την πλακετα, το μονο που γνωριζω ειναι πως η οθονη ειναι της samsung) Οταν συνδεω συσκευες τυπου video/dvd player κλπ η οθονη εμφανιζεται καλυμενη παντου. Σε περιπτωση που συνδεω ομως συσκευες τυπου pc/ps2 ορισμενοι ποντοι στο κατω μερος της οθονης ειναι μαυροι. Απο οτι καταλαβα αυτο συμβαινει επειδη χρησιμοποιειται αναλυση 800χ600 σε αυτες τις συσκευες (αν και για το ps2 δεν ειμαι σιγουρος). Υπαρχει περιπτωση να μπορω να το διορθωσω αυτο? Επισης οταν παιζουν π.χ τιτλοι τελους στην αριστερη πλευρα των κειμενων μεχρι την ακρη της οθονης υπαρχει μια αχνη ασπρη γραμμη στο μεγεθος του κειμενου. Αυτο γιατι συμβαινει? 

2) Σε μια Siemens FS227 που βρισκεται αυτη την στιγμη στο χωριο μου αντιμετωπιζω 2 προβληματα. Ουσιαστικα ολα ξεκινησαν οταν στην αρχη ο ηχος σταματουσε να ακουγεται, αλλα αμα επαιζα με το volume οσο ανεβαζα η κατεβαζα τον ηχο αυτος ακουγοταν κανονικα. Το κανει μεχρι και τωρα, και ειναι αναλογα με τα κεφια της αν θα το κανει (το να την σβησω/βγαλω απο μπριζα δεν βοηθαει καθολου). Υστερα σε καποια φαση εκει που πηγαινε να ανοιξει εσβηνε (ακουγοταν ο γνωστος ηχος των τηλεορασεων για 2 δευτερολεπτα και μετα εσβηνε). Αφου την πηγε ο πατερας μου σε εναν τηλεορασα αυτος αλλαξε καποιους πυκνωες και καποιο ολοκληρωμενο (οτι μου πε μεταφερω). Απο τοτε η τηλεοραση παιζει μια χαρα (αν και ακομα εχει το προβλημα με τον ηχο) αλλα οταν εχει καποια πολυ φωτεινη εικονα να δειξει κανει κατι σαν μαυρη τρυπα (σαν να σκιζεται το σημα) και επανερχεται μολις σκουρινει λιγο η ταινια κλπ. Τι συμβαινει εδω? Να κανω μια υποθεση πως δεν μπορει να δωσει αρκετο ρευμα ο Μ/Σ υψηλης?

3) Σε ενα τελικο blaupunkt MA-240 το δεξι καναλι δεν παιζει ειτε στο καναλι Α ειτε στο Β. Αφου τον ανοιξα για να δω μπας και ειχε κοπει κανα καλωδιο δοκιμασα να βαλω ακουστηκα να δω τι γινεται. (με ανταπτορα 6.3 -> 3.5)

Εδω να αναφερω ενδειξη εντασης υπαρχει μονο για το αριστερο καναλι που ακουγεται, ενω για το δεξι νεκρα (και στα ηχεια αυτο). ΑΝ ομως παιξω λιγο με το 3.5βυσμα περνω ενδειξη και για το δεξι ακουστικο και ακουω τον ηχο σαν να εχει κακη γειωση? (Δεν ξερω να το περιγραψω ακριβως, σιγουρα ομως παραμορφωμενο). Στην αρχη υπεθεσα οτι απλα ακουμπαγε και στα 2 ηχεια η εξοδος του αριστερου, αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση πως το ενδεικτικο του ενισχυτη διχνει την ενταση και στο δεξι καναλι. Οχι τιποτα αλλο, αλλα και σειρα να ειναι δεν θα επρεπε να περνει σημα απο το αντιστοιχο καναλι του ενισχυτη? 

Ελπιζω να μην σας μπερδεψα... Και ελπιζω να εχετε την διαθεση να βοηθησετε εναν αρχαριο στο tv/audio...  :Smile:

----------


## east electronics

blue sky 21  η τηλεοραση ειναι φτιαγμενη στην τουρκια δεν ειναι κακο προιον αλλα ειναι σιγουρα δευετρο  ...αυτο που σου παρουσιαζει ειναι αδυναμια το προσεσορα να διατηρησει την ιδια γεωμετρια στην τηλεοραση με διαφορετικες πηγες ...ειναι καθαρα θεμα software  αλλα εγω εκει δεν μπορω να σε βοηθησω  ( θα περιμενεις να δει το ποστ ο Νικος απο την λαρισσα και ισως σε βοηθησει )

SIEMENS FS227  τα πιθανοτερα ειναι οτ συναδελφος την εκανε βιαστικα δλδ επρεπε να δει το κυκλωμα του ηχου για ψυχρες κολλησεις αλλα ακομα και το ιδιο το μεγαφωνο για διακοπη στον ακροδεκτη η στο πηνιο ( αλλαξε ενα μεγαφωνο να δεις πως θα παει ) τα υπολοιπα μπορει επισης να ειναι ψυχρες κολλησεις περιοχη βερτικαλ αλλα και πυκνωτες αδειοι επισης καπου εκει ....για την ιστορια η στατιστικη λεει οτι η τηλεορασεις αυτες εχουν παραδοση στις ψυχρες κολλησεις καθως και την κακη ποιοτητα πυκνωτων .( η κατασταση αυτη παει χειροτερα εαν στο σπιτι στο χωριο εχεις πολυ υγρασια 

Ο ενισχυτης σου ειναι καμμενος στο ενα καναλι η απλα το ενα καναλι δεν δουλευει για καποιον λογο ....βρες ενα σχηματικο η καποιες φωτογραφιες ανεβασε τα και θα μπορεσω να σε βοηθησω διεξοδικα  ( φυσικα υποθετω οτι εχει κοιταξει τα βασικα οπως ασφαλειες κακκες κολλησεις βρωμικα ποτενσιομετρα και  διακοπτες ) 

αυτα απο μενα

----------


## aquasonic

Σακη σε ευχαριστω για τις απαντησεις  :Very Happy:  Koιτα την BS την πηρα 30€ μεταχειρα λογω κατι ψυχρων κολλησεων στην irda οποτε με λιγο κολλητιρι εχω μια τηλεοραση που ειναι αστερι για την δουλεια που την θελω (αν και ο θορυβος της ρε παιδι μου... παιζει σε μια συχνοτητα που τρυπαει το αυτι!)

Για την siemens θα σου απαντησω μολις παω στο χωριο. Ιδιαιτερη υγρασια δεν εχει, στο κατω κατω 1 χρονο ειναι εκει. Αλλα εναν ελεγχο θα τον κανω  :Smile: . 

Οσο για το blaupunkt μιας και εχει φοβερη συναισθματικη αξια, δεν τολμησα να παω πολυ βαθια χωρις την γνωμη καποιου γνωστη. Το σχηματικο το εχω και θα του ριξω ενα σκαναρισμα μεχρι το βραδυ να το ανεβασω. Αν ειναι θα βγαλω και φωτο τον ενισχυτη. Μου κανει εντυπωση η ψυκτρα του... Η μιση καμπινα του ψυκτρα ειναι!

----------


## east electronics

ειμαι σιγουρος οτι θα δυσκολευτεις πολυ να βρεις σχηματικο για αυτο τον ενισχυτη ... παραξενο δεν το εχω ξαναδει ποτε ...αλλα θα ηθελα πολυ να τον δω απο μεσα .... η φωτο δειχνει ενα ενδιαφερον γερμανικο μηχανακι ....τα σπεκς επισης μιλανε 0,03% παραμορφωση  δεν ειναι καθολου ασχημα για μηχανημα παραγωγης ( αν ειναι αληθεια φυσικα ) 

sakis

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

SIEMENS FS227 =grundig  cuc5360 το προβλημα του ηχου μπορει να λυθει ως εξης: στον προσσεσορα sda20561 η  sda20562  στα ποδια 11,15 κολησε μια αντισταση  4,7κω  και αλλαξε και τον διακοπτη  on -off  απο εκει ειναι το προβλημα σου αν δεις το κυκλωμα μπορεις να καταλαβεις γιατι δεν εχεις ηχο. για την εικονα δεν μπορω να σου πω τιποτα γιατι δεν τη βλεπουμε τι κανει,  το μοντελο αυτο πρεπει να ειναι  που εχει το scart  ορθια αριστερα πανω στο πλακετακι της i.f     
για την bluesky γραψε τι μοντελο ειναι

----------


## ΝΙΚΟΣΛΑΡΙΣΑ

ο ενισχυτης φοραει  stk 3082;

----------


## east electronics

γεια σου ρε  νικολα αρχοντα !!!!!

----------


## aquasonic

Συνονοματε (Νικος και εγω) Σε ευχαριστω πολυ για τα info  :Very Happy:  Θα το δοκιμασω μολις ξανακατεβω χωριο...

η Bluesky ειναι η BST2104  :Smile: 

Υ.Σ σορρυ ξεχασα να ανεβασω το schematic... Θα το βαλω το βραδυ!

----------


## aquasonic

Nα το schematic... http://rapidshare.com/files/293546037/Scanned.zip.html

----------


## east electronics

δεν θα ειναι καθολου ευκολο να βρεις τι φταει στον ενισχυτη ....

ο ενισχυτης σου ειναι ενα κακο μηχανακι .... ειναι ιδιαιτερα πολυπλοκο χωρις λογο. Ολα αυτα τα παραξενα που εχει μεσα δεν προσφερουν και κατι το ιδιαιτερο 

το πρωτο που πρεπει να δεις  αλλαζωντας ηχεια και εισοδους αν τελικα πραγματι η βλαβη ειναι στον προ η στον τελικο ( χαζο που το λεω αλλα μπορει να μην το εχεις κανει ) 

τα παρακατω θα απαιτησουν λιγο παραπανω τεχνικες γνωσεις 
---- πρωτα απο ολα ψυχρες κολλησεις οι οποιοες με προσοχη πρεπει να ψαχτουν παντου 
---- βρωμικος η χαλασμενος διακοπτης ηχειων 
---- βρωμικο η χαλασμενο ρελαι προστασιας 
---- μικροι ηλεκτρολυτικοι γυρω γυρω τζουφιοι  ( βγαζουμε εναν τυχαιο τον μετραμε και αν δειξει προβλημα ειναι σιγουρο οτι και αλλοι θα εχουν ) 
---- προβληματα στα δευτερευοντα τροφοδοτικα  κυριως κολλησεις και μικροι πυκνωτες 
---- διακοπη σε καποιο τρανσιτορ του κυκλωματος η καμμενο καποιο σταδιο σε σημειο του ενιχυτη 
----προβλημα σε καποιο αυτα τα χαζα ολοκληρωμενα που εχει μεσα  

συνδυασμος καποιων απο τα παραπανω 

αυτα ...ξεκινα ριξε μια ματια συγκρινωντας επισης πραγματα με το καναλι που δουλευει και βλεπουμε

----------


## aquasonic

*Οσον αφορα τον Ενισχυτη επειδη εχω πηξει απο χρονο τον εχω ψιλοαναβαλει...  :frown: *
Νεο προβλημα! : Schaub Lorenz SF21-54F1-5 που ενω περνει ρευμα (αναβει το led) δεν ακουει στα κουμπια η στο τηλεκοντρολ (δεν κανει τιποτα απολυτως). Απο οσα ειδα τα πληκτρα στο πλαι πεφτουν με καλωδιοταινια σε μια μικρη πλακετα με το ir και υστερα ολα μαζι στην κεντρικη.

----------


## aquasonic

Ανακαλυψα οτι το chassis της τηλεορασης ειναι το ΒΕΚΟ Κ1. (συγκεκριμενα φοραει την ΒΕΚΟ XDK190-03). Η τηλεοραση ειναι κολλημενη στο stand-by (δεν κανει τιποτα αλλο) και δεν ακουει ουτε στο τηλεκοντρολ ουτε στα κουμπια.

----------


## east electronics

δεν ειναι κολλημενη η τηλεοραση ..... εσυ το βλεπεις ετσι .... 
η τηλεοραση εχει καμμενο το τρανσιτορ υψηλης  αλλα τμημα του τροφοδοτικου δουλευει και ετσι αναβει το λαμπακι ......

 υποθετω οτι εισαι ιδιωτης και ερασιτεχνης  διαοτι αν εισαι συναδελφος με εργαστηριο κλπ κλπ τοτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε

----------


## aquasonic

> υποθετω οτι εισαι ιδιωτης και ερασιτεχνης  διαοτι αν εισαι συναδελφος με εργαστηριο κλπ κλπ τοτε κλαφτα χαραλαμπε


Στα της τηλεορασης ακομα μαθαινω  :Smile:  ερασιτεχνικα. Ακομα δεν εχω αποφασισει να το παω και επαγγελματικα  :Blush:

----------


## aquasonic

Σακη, στο γραφω σε σενα (και πραγματικα νιωθω ρεζιλης που δεν το πηρα χαμπαρι ποιο πριν) και η κατασταση ειναι για γελια και για κλαμματα.

ΤΟ ΕΝΑ STK0060-II ΣΤΟΝ ΒLAUPUNKT ΛΕΙΠΕΙ!  :Blink:  Θυμηθηκα οτι η μανα μου ειχε παει τον ενισχυτη παλια για σερβις (κατι ειχε παθει) και μετα απλα γυρισε. Και τωρα βλεπω αυτο! Στην πλακετα του STK ο τυπος που το πηρε εχει ριξει συλικονη για να μην βραχυκυκλωνει, και η θερμοαγωγιμη πανω στην ψυκτρα υπαρχει ακομα κανονικα  :Blink:  Και παροτι τον εχει καθαρισει, φαινονται τα υπολλυματα του καλαι κανονικοτατα πανω στα pin. Απλα στην αρχη δεν εδωσα σημασια γιατι δεν ειχα ψαξει καθολου το σχηματικο αλλα και τον κοιταξα τελειως επιφανειακα (επαφες και τερμα). (ειπαμε ειμαι ρεζιλης τελος.)

Αυτος ειναι ενας power ampilifer 60W. 120w ειναι ολος ο ενισχυτης. βρηκα τουλαχιστον τι φταει... Υπαρχει ακομα αυτο? Επισης στο σχηματικο το διχνει με ! που στις υποδειξεις απο κατω γραφει "security component must be replaced with original". Πρεπει να απευθηνθω στην blaupunkt? 

tnx

----------


## east electronics

αρχικα ....οταν ειδα το ποστ σου επλπιζα οτι ο ενισχυτης αυτος θα ηταν κατι το ιδιαιτερο ...

δυστυχως δεν ειναι ...αρχικα δεν ειναι καν blaupunct ειναι καποιο φασον σε ιαπωνα κατασκευαστη .... απο εκει και μετα ειναι επιλογη δικια σου αν θα τον φτιαξεις η οχι ...

σε γενικε γραμμες αυτο που πρεπει να κανεις ειναι να αλλαξεις ολους τους ηλεκτρολυτικους με καινουργιους ...
να κανεις ελεγχο στις αντιστασεις αν ειναι σωστες στις τιμες τους μην τυχον μετα απο χρονο και υγρασια εχουν αλλαξει οι τιμες τους προς τα πανω η και προς τα κατω ( συμβαινει συχνα να το μηχανημα εχει εκτεθει σε υγρασια ) 

Απο εκει και μετα αλλαζεις ενα ολοκληρωμενο αν το βρεις ( ψαξε και αν δεν τα καταφερεις εχω και εγω καποιες ακριες ) και εισαι οπως ηταν απο την μαμα του ( δλδ χαλια ) 

εχω την εντυπωση οτι στο σχηματικο που ειδα εχει και stk 3082 για να οδηγει τα υπολοιπα αν ναι πρεπει κοιταξεις και εκει γυρω τους ηλεκτρολυτικους και μετα να βρεις ενα τροπο να ξεκινησεις τον ενισχυτη σιγα σιγα γιατι αν ειναι φαγωμενο το 3082 ειναι πιθανον να σου φαει το στκ ασχετα αν υπαρχει αλλη βλαβη ...

πονεμενη ιστορια με κακο αποτελεσμα ηχητικα ...αν ηταν δικο μου θα το ξηλωνα και θα εβαζα εναν σωστο ενισχυτη μεσα τρανσιτορατο φυσικα και οχι τσιπακια και το μηχανημα θα κενταγε ....
αυτα

((( το σχολιο αυτο περι εξαρτηματα που πρεπει να αλλαχτουν με αυθεντικα το εχεις παρεξηγησει συνηθως αφορα αντιστασεις flame proof  και το σχολιο αφορα την αντικατασταση με εξαρτηματα ιδιας τιμης ποιοτητας και αντοχης  οχι ιδιας μαρκας ))))

----------


## aquasonic

I C... αν και με ξενερωσες εν μερη, δεν με χαλαει να του κανω ενα ρεκτιφιε... Στο κατω κατω για το δωματιο τον εχω  :Smile:  Τους πυκνωτες τους εχω βαλει στο προγραμμα μολις ερθει το 0060. (θα παω Δευτερα Φανο και βλεπουμε).

Οσο για το 3082, αν ηταν φαγωμενο δεν θα ειχε φαει και το 2ο STK? Παιζει να τα χει παιξει μονο απο την μια εξοδο του? 

Για το ωραιο της υποθεσης που ειπες... Κανα καλο σχεδιακι εχεις να προτινεις? Σε νορμαλ τιμες ομως  :Smile:

----------

